# small coloured pony stallion recommendations



## snoozles (22 June 2009)

Hi, can anyone personally recommend a UK based coloured pony stallion? Good temperament especially essential! Thanks.


----------



## volatis (22 June 2009)

When you say small, how small do you mean?
There is a cracking 14.2hh standing in Lincolnshire called Daydream at Batheyhill Stud.


----------



## holiday (22 June 2009)

Thank you Volatis we stand Daydream for Lostock Stud, he is pretty gorgeous with a fab temperament and superb movement.  If you are looking for smaller then Lodstock Stud stand Acado, who also has a super temperament good movement is homozygous and about 14hh, please feel free to contact me, my website is in my profile page.


----------



## Fahrenheit (22 June 2009)

Georgeo II is a gorgeous pony


----------



## eventrider23 (22 June 2009)

I would also second Acado and Daydream.  I believe there is also a buckskin tobiano stallion standing at Centyfield as well who is, I believe, related to Acado (same sire) and also homozyous.


----------



## eventrider23 (22 June 2009)

Here are some of Acado's foals....click on stallions and you will see Acado and Daydream.
http://www.lostockstud.co.uk/foals.htm


----------



## Kipandbud (22 June 2009)

Country Farm Stud have a few nice coloured pony stallions at the min...... depends what your looking for?


----------



## ColouredFan (22 June 2009)

i have looked into this for my mare and Shortlisted Acado and Daydream, pretty hard to choose between the two IMO!


----------



## Amelia27 (22 June 2009)

I absolutely love Daydream - if only I could afford to put my mare back in foal :-(


----------



## emlybob (22 June 2009)

Daydream is a stunning pony stallion who has movement to die for.  He looks like a small horse if I had something to put him on i would!!


----------



## Toast (22 June 2009)

Spotswood Jefeica standing at Country Farm Stud.
He's lovely, and a very well mannered boy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x


----------



## PalominoMare (22 June 2009)

Have to agree on Acado and Daydream also. Rember Holiday's Acado foal from a year (or so?) ago and it was a cracker


----------



## holiday (23 June 2009)

Thank you Palomino Mare heres a photo of "Dorothy" - Bathleyhills Dream In Colour by Acado, unfortunately I havent got any "Daydream" foals on the ground they will be next years crop


----------



## snoozles (23 June 2009)

Hi thankyou everyone - I'll look them up! In a nutshell looking for a coloured stallion around 14hh - not a chunky type, with a great front and a super dooper person as both maiden ladies(haven't quite decided which) I may put to foal are sweeties.


----------



## tinker512 (23 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Spotswood Jefeica standing at Country Farm Stud.
He's lovely, and a very well mannered boy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x 

[/ QUOTE ]

I second this boy


----------



## CrazyMare (23 June 2009)

Don't forget Hollylands Strawberry Hill, Winchester D or Copybush Charlie Whiskers.


----------



## Daisychain (24 June 2009)

Try 'Dutch Puzzle' lovely coloured dutch warmblood stands at 14.2hh.  My friend has had two by him and they are cracking.

He is a showjumper.


----------

